# Shoutcast Linux Server.. Listeners unter Windows anzeigen ?



## Sebastian (18. August 2003)

Hab einen Shoutcast Server auf meinem vServer installiert, klappt auch alles super... Nur suche ich jetzt ne Möglichkeit die Listeners in Windows anzeigen zu lassen... möchte nicht immer mit Putty auf den Server um das sehen zu können....


----------



## KICK (9. Januar 2004)

Seit wann braucht man Putty um die Hörer eines Shoutcast Servers zuu sehen?

Sowas wäre mir überhaut neu. Der Shoutcast Server hat ein Webinterface, wo du dir die aktuelle Zuhörerzahl ansehen kannst -->

http://ServerIP:Port

das wars...


----------

